# VDC and Slip lights stay on



## Dean Dixon (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi all, 

Recently replaced my steering wheel clock spring, as the drivers airbag light was illuminating. The replacement clockspring addressed the airbag light issue (after ignition airbag reset procedure), however I now get VDC and Slip lights that stay on whenever I turn the car on. 

The battery was disconnected for a few days when I was changing over the clock spring. 

I've searched the forum, tried the straight line VDC reset procedure, checked brake lights and topped up the brake fluid. None of these have had any affect. 

Does anyone else have any further suggestions?

Kind Regards,
Dean.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a procedure that has worked for some people:
To clear and turning off the VDC / Slip Light, follow these steps:

•Place your vehicle to an area where you can drive straight ahead without turning the wheel for a couple hundred feet.
•Have the wheel straight.
•Turn off engine.
•Restart engine and pull straight ahead in drive.
•Light should go off in a couple hundred feet. 

If it doesn't work the first time, be patient and try it several times.


----------



## Dean Dixon (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi Rogoman, 

Thanks for your comment. I have tried this prodcedure with no luck. I might have to give it a few more attempts just to be sure. 

Are there any other known issues that cause the Slip/VDC lights to appear? Just for confirmation, ABS/Airbags are good.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the wheel alignment if off, it may not reset. You really need to find out what trouble codes are stored to help diagnose the problem. This has to be done with a capable scan tool, not a generic OBD II code reader that they use at the auto parts store.


----------

